# looking into ocing an older gfx card



## soulja234 (Jun 28, 2008)

Im looking into the option of overclocking my gtx 260. Ives had this card for about three years now. The first time I tried to overclock it was when I first got this system and I think I used gigabytes easytune(?) software, that I used to OC the processor, but I distinctly remember getting a BSOD; so I didn't try again.

Ive never OC'd a video card before. Do I need a new fan on the card itself like a processor does? will I need a power supply upgrade? (Current wattage is 650) 
Id like to know how to go about overclocking this card.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

soulja234 said:


> Im looking into the option of overclocking my gtx 260. Ives had this card for about three years now. The first time I tried to overclock it was when I first got this system and I think I used gigabytes easytune(?) software, that I used to OC the processor, but I distinctly remember getting a BSOD; so I didn't try again.
> 
> Ive never OC'd a video card before. Do I need a new fan on the card itself like a processor does? will I need a power supply upgrade? (Current wattage is 650)
> Id like to know how to go about overclocking this card.


 Hey man!
Can you post all of your system info, a 650 should be enough IF its a good quality PSU. If it is you can OC the GPU with Afterburner witch works on the green or red team(Nvidia/ATI). If you need help using it they have a forum, or you can just google "Overclocking a GTX260" get info from people who have already done it. You SHOULD be OK with the stock fan depending on how far you wanna clock and if the stock TIM was a good quality. It is three years old so you may wanna redo the TIM anyways to be safe... its up to you.
MSI Afterburner 

Also keep an eye on temps while over clocking!!!!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you never OC a cpu with software it should always be done in the BIOS

you can use the nvida control panel to OC the graphics card.


----------

